# Curly Tail



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Both Cosmo and Samson's tails curve like that at times.... What do you mean by "no good" though?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

well, if he can wag it when happy.. then it is a good tail.. i wouldnt worry about it..


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millies tail curls llike that sometimes too. Depending on her mood and her swagger when she walks it swings side to side above her back. It is usually up like that when she is patrolling our property.[/COLOR]


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Your dog is a fine looking golden. Her tail is up and curled because she is full of joy being in the water. If you love your dog, she's healthy and happy and you are aren't planning on showing her - don't sweat the little details. Just love her for the dog that she is. They are with us far too short of a time for you to dwell on such meaningless details.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

yeah..maybe you dont meet the "human" standard.. but your dog doesnt care..


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I don't think i would call it a "meaningless" detail, I understand people and the love of their pet... you want everything to be perfect. My moose's tail is curled, my sandy's tail was straight, and now angel's tail actually points down. She also has a weakness in her right hind let which means she cannot jump on furniture or beds and her legs sometimes go out from under her when she runs. This doesn't mean I love her less, but I might ask on this forum (because of the knowledge pool) about these things. I see the same concern (as you state tury turbo) in my son about his newborn baby boy.

And on another front.

welcome to the forum (seeing that it is your first post) your golden is gorgeous. :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wavey: 
beth, moose, angel
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Funny this came up as I've been noticing that Lucky's tail has an extra curl. I do think it has something to do with joy. He's been chasing a lot of cats and squirrells lately


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome, turyturbo! Your Golden is beautiful. I think the breed standard states something like "the tail should be straight," but really, it's nothing to worry about. My Dottie is so far from the standard that I doubt she'd be recognized as a Golden by one of the bigtime conformation judges. Let's see, she's red, she has a crooked tail, she's missing some teeth...but it doesn't matter. She is awesome, just like your Golden.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome! I have never seen a Goldens tail curl..but I agree as long as hes happy and healthy thats what matters most


----------



## turyturbo (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey everybody. Wow. Many replies. Many thanks!  The reason I asked is because my dog named Duchess. She had a litter of 10. She have a "Excellent" hip cert, with excellent eye cert. Her stud mate have a "Good" hip cert with excellent eye cert. He have more lighter colored than Duchess. Some are interested to buy one of her litters and asked me about the curly tail. Those questions I have no answers for. Such as, is the "curly tail" allowed in the dog show, is the "curly tail" normal, is the "curly tail" considered as a deformed or "no-good", and is there any reason why she have a "curly tail". Those questions they kept asking me.. and I told them I do not see any problems but I can find out more about that for them. 
Overall, Duchess is my favorite dog in my whole dog! She have perfect characteristics with great personalities. She is very awesome! Sometimes, I fall in love with her like my girlfriend but she is my pet. LOL.  

(Note: What is the difference between Post Reply and Post Quick Reply?)


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, this puts your question into context. I mentioned how my Dottie displays several characteristics that are outside the Golden Retriever standard. She is what she is because of improper breeding, and we are thankful that she came to us before she had a litter of puppies.

Hip certification is very important, but there's a lot more to successful, responsible breeding than one certification. We have several breeding experts on this forum that can help with this question. But the best way to answer those questions about the standard is to get a copy of the AKC breed standard for Golden Retrievers. 

Here is the link: American Kennel Club - Golden Retriever

I noticed the following regarding the tail: 

_"Tail well set on, thick and muscular at the base, following the natural line of the croup. Tail bones extend to, but not below, the point of hock. Carried with merry action, level or with some moderate upward curve; never curled over back nor between legs."_

Good luck!

Oh yes---the "Quick Reply" option doesn't offer as many editing features as the "Post Reply" option. I think that's the major difference.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If the tail is ALWAYS in that position, then it is a fault according to the breed standard. However, if you are not showing your dog, I don't see why it matters. Many dogs with correct tails in many breeds will hold them like that in the water or in play. I do show dogs, and though none of my current dogs are being shown (one is a retired champion), I do notice such things and when I pick a puppy even as a pet, I pick the one with the best structure and the breed type I want to look at for the next decade. That said, even the finest show dog has flaws. Some top winning dogs today would be lucky if their biggest problem was a gay tail (the technical term for a tail held too high). Love and enjoy your dog- she is beautiful!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK I just saw you bred her. Well, it is a minor fault, and if she has other outstanding traits, then be sure to mate her with a male that has an ideal tail. Indeed some puppies may have this trait, though. Almost all very young puppies hold their tails too high, so it can be tricky to separate them out at a very young age.


----------



## Princess Lily (Jan 31, 2013)

That was one thing that made me wonder if my AKC papered golden was actually purebred. I think my dog is just a lower quality golden and I couldn't love her more but your dog is absolutely gorgeous! That appears perfectly normal too me. Other posts have confirmed that this can be a normal variation.


----------



## Cantho (Feb 12, 2014)

My Goldens Tail is Curly and He is Registered Akc Golden Retreiver so as long as She is healthy and Happy don't sweat the small stuff....Bailey is a loved family member and is always happy....


----------

